# Asked a girl out



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's a girl at work and I wanted to ask her out and I go ther number and we text each other through the week. She asked if I had a girlfriend and said she thought I was cute etc., so I asked her if she wanted to go out after work last night and she agreed.

But then this morning I got a text and she was saying that she was "kind of" seeing someone from work already and had to decline. It was a pretty big bummer to wake up to considering my zero luck with women I've been having since graduating college and being back home, and I really like this girl. I told her I don't want to come between anybody, especially at work, but if it doesn't work out she knows where to find me.

In the end I feel it is a triumph because I manned up and got a number and asked a girl I liked out. Although this sucks at least I don't have to feel the regret of living in a dream world of never actually making move and just dreaming about what could happen.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

You're right, it's deinitely a triumph. Sucks that she was seeing someone already so I'd say it was good of her to back out and be honest if she was kind of already involved with someone. But like you say, at least you made the first move and in this world you can't wait around to be noticed/asked etc. so only good things will come to you with that attitude. Well done.


----------



## mjhea0 (Oct 1, 2009)

You stepped up, pushed your anxious thoughts aside, and asked her out. I'm proud of you. You didn't let your anxiety hold you back. It sucks that she is already seeing somebody, but, really, the outcome doesn't matter so much as what you accomplished. Nice job!


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome job! Yeah, nothing stings more than a "what if".


----------



## Eugenie (Feb 17, 2009)

You did so well and said the perfect thing after she backed out. I'll bet she stops seeing this other guy- it sounds like she's into you


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement and good wills.



Eugenie said:


> You did so well and said the perfect thing after she backed out. I'll bet she stops seeing this other guy- it sounds like she's into you


I was thinking this too somewhat. We've only been working there about a month and a half so it can't be too serious, but at the same time I don't want to dwell on it and after finding this out I feel like the balls in her court.

I feel like I should roll with the courage and try again. My mom's got a friend and at work whom they both always wanted me and her daughter to meet and think we're alike etc. I might look into that.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice job. It's a big step. Now you need to build on it by trying again and soon, while you still feel good about this.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

Tony99 said:


> She asked if I had a girlfriend and said she thought I was cute etc., so I asked her if she wanted to go out after work last night and she agreed.
> 
> But then this morning I got a text and she was saying that she was "kind of" seeing someone from work already and had to decline.


Bravo for having the cojones to ask someone out. I think you dodge a bullet, though. What kind of girl forgets she is seeing someone? :doh


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

kelsomania said:


> Bravo for having the cojones to ask someone out. I think you dodge a bullet, though. What kind of girl forgets she is seeing someone? :doh


:yes 
but congrats you did good.


----------



## confidencelost (Sep 3, 2010)

Tony99 said:


> I told her I don't want to come between anybody, especially at work, but if it doesn't work out she knows where to find me.


Well done. I think that's the perfect answer because it makes you seem like a nice guy but also confident that you're good enough for her but that you can take it or leave it.

If she changes her mind don't be overly eager with her at first as it might turn her off of you.


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

woohoo, congrats


----------



## Elly99 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tony99 said:


> There's a girl at work and I wanted to ask her out and I go ther number and we text each other through the week. She asked if I had a girlfriend and said she thought I was cute etc., so I asked her if she wanted to go out after work last night and she agreed.
> 
> But then this morning I got a text and she was saying that she was "kind of" seeing someone from work already and had to decline. It was a pretty big bummer to wake up to considering my zero luck with women I've been having since graduating college and being back home, and I really like this girl. I told her I don't want to come between anybody, especially at work, but if it doesn't work out she knows where to find me.
> 
> In the end I feel it is a triumph because I manned up and got a number and asked a girl out. Although this sucks at least I don't have to feel the regret of living in a dream world of never actually making move and just dreaming about what could happen.


Hey.

All I want to is congrats on having the guts to ask her out. It's so easy to just think about doing something, actually doing it is something different.

I'm in the same boat but with a boy of course, and I still cant find the courage to ask him


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats man, you're extremely courageous for asking her out.
You deserve a pat on the back and applause :clap


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

That's awesome, congratulations! :yay


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Great


----------



## aBucketandaMop (Sep 16, 2010)

that's the point not worrying about whether it works or not just going ahead an doin whatever! nice job!


----------



## JunkBondTrader (Nov 22, 2010)

Everything you said was perfect! Great job on working up the courage


----------



## Three (Nov 29, 2010)

You're doing great! Regardless of what she says, what matters is you were able to do it


----------



## Gary (Oct 19, 2008)

mjhea0 said:


> You stepped up, pushed your anxious thoughts aside, and asked her out. I'm proud of you. You didn't let your anxiety hold you back. It sucks that she is already seeing somebody, but, really, the outcome doesn't matter so much as what you accomplished. Nice job!


Sums it all up pretty well


----------



## alligatortears50 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd like to ask a girl out.... have one in mind


----------



## Huis Clos (Sep 28, 2010)

I really liked how you ended off the whole thing: "if it doesn't work out she knows where to find me." Great!!


----------

